# Worldmark Owners Sales Presentation



## CalifasGirl (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been trying to educate myself on the "new programs" that Worldmark is trying to sell on their owners. I went to the sales pitch at Wolf Creek in which the salesman was talking about RCI membership was now provided free to the owners, but we had to upgrade to a certain amount of points.

I had just renewed my RCI membership, so I was confused as to what he was talking about. Do we have free RCI membership as Worldmark owners? What was all that stuff he was talking about? I tend to glaze over on sales pitches, so I usually forget most of the stuff unless I were to write it down. I was reading stuff about Wyndham on TUG, but then I realized the owners were Fairfield owners, and I didn't think it applied to Worldmark.

Geez, I go to graduate school for a few years and stop reading TUG and the Worldmark forums, and now I'm totally LOST! Should I go to an owner's education workshop again since so much has changed?


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, you get a lot of good info at those workshops and also new developments.


----------



## RichM (Jan 31, 2008)

TravelShare is the new sales gimmick that has separate fees and separate, non-guaranteed benefits provided by Wyndham.  They force you to buy a minimum of 5-6K additional credits to become TravelShare eligible.  Part of the TravelShare benefits package is a free RCI membership.  You can still join RCI and/or II on your own without TravelShare.

There's an entire section devoted just to TravelShare, its benefits, costs, etc. over on the WM Owners forum at www.wmowners.com/forum/

__________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## CalifasGirl (Feb 1, 2008)

*thanks!*

Thanks, RichM. Maybe I should book an owner's workshop, too, to see if they explain the new programs. I remember making a comment that they needed to explain how RCI exchanges work a long time ago, so I was delighted to see that they did indeed have a workshop exclusively on exchanging.


----------



## PerryM (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ask a simple question...*



CalifasGirl said:


> Thanks, RichM. Maybe I should book an owner's workshop, too, to see if they explain the new programs. I remember making a comment that they needed to explain how RCI exchanges work a long time ago, so I was delighted to see that they did indeed have a workshop exclusively on exchanging.



Just remember that there is the "Wyndham way of doing things" and the "WM owner way of doing things" - the two are sometimes 180 degrees apart.

Be careful that you don't get:
1) Lies
2) Wrong information
3) Slanted information
4) One sided information
5) Old information

Personally I'd never attend one of their seminars - we did once about 5 years ago and the list I compiled above was from that seminar.


I'd start off the seminar asking the simple question of the person presenting:
*"Are you a WM owner and if so did you pay $1.98 for WM credits or 65 cents for the same exact credits?"*

That should get the seminar off to a rousing start...

P.S.
The second question should be:
"How many here paid less than $1.00 for their WM credits?"

You can then apologize to the presenter and turn the rest of the seminar over to them.  Be prepared to field a lot of questions when its time for a break, you will be mobbed with them.

P.P.S.
I've been tempted to ask the question "How much did everyone pay for their airline tickets?" on a flight just before they lock the doors for take off.  That would get folks in the mood when the flight attendant says "Thanks for flying with us".

P.P.P.S.
To anyone listening to my advice of selling resale WM credits from your own account, this is the place to hire someone to walk around the front of the hotel with the sign:

*"Buy my WM credits for 1/2 price"*

Great way to get WM owners who would like to add credits to their account.  You can also buy credits too.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 1, 2008)

Califas:  A meeting on RCI exchanging?  Where do they hold those?


----------



## kapish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Learn vacation exchanging tips & tricks from other WM owners!*



Cathyb said:


> Califas:  A meeting on RCI exchanging?  Where do they hold those?


Selected owner education sessions include training on exchanges using RCI (and my be II as well.)  

Details at the WorldMark site.

From what I heard from members who had attended these sessions, one learns more about exchanging from fellow WorldMark owners at sites like TUG and www.wmowners.com than from the under-qualified trainers at these events!

More information on exchanging with your WorldMark weeks can be found at this link


----------



## CalifasGirl (Feb 1, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Califas: A meeting on RCI exchanging? Where do they hold those?


As Kapish said, it's the classes with the "E" next to them.

I made the mistake of buying developer credits. I looked at a no-housekeeping account, but couldn't see paying $2 per credit for one after looking at the prices for a regular account. Still balking at the idea of the Travel Share program. The more I read, the less I like. At least I'm using the account more often now. I'm usually in the negative, borrowing credits from the following year.

I used to read the WM forums like an addict, but then graduate school happened, and now I have barely enough time to do anything. I should be reading right now, but it's the weekend...


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2008)

CalifasGirl said:


> At least I'm using the account more often now. I'm usually in the negative, borrowing credits from the following year.



One option to borrowing credits from next year is rent credits from other WM owners for a small rental fee.

There are several thread about how to do this but I understand there is a forum on WMowners for this purpose.

Good Luck


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a credit rental board on the WorldMark Vacation Forum.    You need to be registered as a WorldMark owner to access that section of the forum to either post credits that you have available to rent out or to view the current listings of available credits.  It normally takes a few days from the time you register until the time you are approved to access the rental board.


----------



## spatenfloot (Feb 3, 2008)

RichM said:


> Part of the TravelShare benefits package is a free RCI membership.


The RCI membership is NOT free. You pay for it every month as part of the Travelshare dues.


----------



## cruisin (Feb 5, 2008)

The Worldmark vacation forum is a great place to rent credits, Many of the owners renting credits there do not have a clue about what goes on with Wyndham, and it is easy to get cheap credits.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 24, 2008)

*Travelshare dues?*



spatenfloot said:


> The RCI membership is NOT free. You pay for it every month as part of the Travelshare dues.


Wait, there's additional dues as part of being a Travelshare member? This is apart from the regular maintenance fees?


----------



## spatenfloot (Apr 24, 2008)

CalifasGirl said:


> Wait, there's additional dues as part of being a Travelshare member? This is apart from the regular maintenance fees?



It is rolled into your MF and paid together, but yes, TS owners are paying for it as long as they own whether they use it or not.


----------



## melschey (Apr 29, 2008)

CalifasGirl said:


> Wait, there's additional dues as part of being a Travelshare member? This is apart from the regular maintenance fees?



Yes, on top of your regular MFS there are Travelshare dues that the amount varies depending on the size of your account. So RCI membership is not exactly free.


----------



## CalifasGirl (May 11, 2008)

*decided to buy another account instead*

Well, I decided to buy another account resale and add it to my current account. How long does this process take to add two accounts into one?
Or should I keep two accounts? Is it really worth the maintenance fees to keep them separate?


----------

